# Braveheart on BluRay



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, you can now get this one on BluRay. BestBuy has a deal where if you buy it and Gladiator (both 5 time winners), you get them for $17.99 plus, if you already own them on DVD (I do) then you can also get a $10 rebate for each one, knocking the price down to $7.99 after all is said and done.


----------

